

Ask HN: Where the hell do I find an online marketer? - vibrant

I'm working on a startup and I have it all covered - design, technology, legal stuff.  But one thing missing is some person who would manage our online presence, update twitter/fb accounts, figure out smart ideas for viral campaigns, write all kinds of texts.  Any idea where to find such a person?
======
DealisIN
That should be relatively easy, simply search guru.com or elance.com and find
a freelancer or online services vendor. You can search the appropriate
functional area for your needs, compare pricing options, and view past samples
of work that freelancers have in their profile.

Hope that helps.

------
amorphid
What type of product or service do you offer? Where is your corp HQ located?

~~~
vibrant
Online communications software - dynado.com. The website is outdated, we have
a completely new and beautiful design and we're launching around March. The
company is aimed at US customers but we are based in Europe.

~~~
amorphid
Do you already have a serious customer base in the USA, or do you need to
build a marketing function from scratch? Have you ever managed a senior
marketing person before?

~~~
vibrant
Yes I've managed a senior marketing person before (I had a big startup which
was successful and then flopped - but on European market). We don't have a
customer base, we are going to talk to some non-competing companies which do
have that base to cross-sell our product. But besides this we are on our own.

------
fabiandesimone
I might be able to help. Best way to get in touch?

